# 2009 JETTA TDI (dealerships using wrong type of oil



## willafb (Apr 22, 2008)

I live in hawaii and the only two dealerships are using Castrol SLX Professional OE on the 2009 Jetta TDI's. I tired to explain the that Castrol SLX Professional OE doesnt meet VW 507 00. They do sell Castrol SLX Professional LL03 so i can still request this oil. Overall I think it's crazy that dealership service departments dont know this new requirement for the 2009 Jetta TDI... Have anyone run into this problem?

_Modified by willafb at 3:56 PM 12-28-2008_


_Modified by willafb at 4:41 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 2009 JETTA TDI (dealerships using wrong type of oil (willafb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *willafb* »_I live in hawaii and the only two dealerships are using Castrol SLX Professional OE on the 2009 Jetta TDI's. I tired to explain the that Castrol SLX Professional OE doesnt meet VW 507 00. They do sell Castrol SLX Professional LL03 so i can still request this oil. I over think its crazy that dealership service departments dont know this new requirement for the 2009 Jetta TDI... Have anyone run into this problem?

It is not surprising.
In 1999-2003, many VW dealers were putting conventional oil in VW gasoline engines, despite the owners manuals saying "use 5W-40" (which only comes in synthetic and was available to VW dealers under a VW part number). The result was the 1.8T sludge fiasco.
In 2004, some VW dealers failed to notice that the 2004 TDI engines required VW 505._01_ rated oil, rather than VW 505._00_ rated oil like previous TDI engines, despite plenty of warnings in owners manuals and presumably documentation sent to VW dealers that anything other than VW 505.01 rated oil will cause engine damage.


----------



## Eg2Driver (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: 2009 JETTA TDI (tjl)*

just make sure you know EXACTLY what goes into your engine. If your engine fails and the record says that VW used the wrong oil, they're going to pick up the bill.
But i do understand you, VWOA knows NOTHING about the TDI cars it sells!
You are best off looking into finding a local TDI guru who knows their stuff, or even better, you do it yourself.
PS go on TDI Forums.......sooooooooo much information on there as well!!


----------

